# FEE PAID Have you parents funded your fertility treatment?



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

Hi There,
I'm looking to speak to women over 35 who have looked to their parents for helping finance in some way to their desire to have children. Perhaps parents have funded egg freezing, stumped up for IVF treatment, surrogacy or overseas adoption. There is a tip fee available and a generous fee on publication.
Thanks!
Good luck ladies  
I'm at: [email protected]


----------

